# What Bear does when I try to take his picture.



## PixelRabbit (Feb 9, 2013)

I swear, the SECOND I turn the camera towards him he closes his eyes then peeks to see if I'm gone yet lol

(or looks away or walks towards me or walks away or yawns etc to infinity)


----------



## CowgirlMama (Feb 9, 2013)

Pretty kitty! Mine winks at me like that when he's happy. I think he thinks it looks handsome or something. If you want his eyes open, try waving his favorite people food in front of him.  Works on my cat. You did really well capturing him with that black coat, though! Black is HARD to get any detail on!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Flash? cats are very sensitive to the pre-flash that TTL uses... and this will happen if you use TTL. Either use manual flash... or set your camera up to where you can do a manual pre-flash to meter, and then shoot once he opens his eyes up.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 9, 2013)

CowgirlMama said:


> Pretty kitty! Mine winks at me like that when he's happy. I think he thinks it looks handsome or something. If you want his eyes open, try waving his favorite people food in front of him.  Works on my cat. You did really well capturing him with that black coat, though! Black is HARD to get any detail on!


Thanks CowgirlMama  Aw how sweet! Bear puts his chin up and sticks his lip out  
OMG you aren't kidding about black being a royal pain! We have two black pets and they are always a challenge!


cgipson1 said:


> Flash? cats are very sensitive to the pre-flash that TTL uses... and this will happen if you use TTL. Either use manual flash... or set your camera up to where you can do a manual pre-flash to meter, and then shoot once he opens his eyes up.



Hey Charlie, nope no flash, this is a favourite kitty spot in one of the greenhouse rooms.  They sit up on this railing looking down at the bird feeders.  When it's sunny out the light in this room is just delicious, it's a big huge softbox!  With the added kitty distraction of the birds over my shoulder it makes it the perfect spot IF he didn't turn into a goober every time lol.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 9, 2013)

He is pretty.  I get dirty looks from Silver bell when she sees the camera.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 9, 2013)

that rocks.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 9, 2013)

"yes I know I'm beautiful".  Closes eyes to relish the thought.

Now if you look at the look Charlie's cat was giving him, you'd understand that if he was any smaller, he would have been lunch long ago.  I see the same looks in the eyes of my feral cat when she is hunting, which is pretty much all the time.

Bear's looks are the ones I see when they are very self-satisfied.


----------



## thunderkyss (Feb 9, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> I swear, the SECOND I turn the camera towards him he closes his eyes then peeks to see if I'm gone yet lol
> 
> (or looks away or walks towards me or walks away or yawns etc to infinity)



Looks like bad luck to me.






I crack myself up, bad luck....... lol


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 10, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> I swear, the SECOND I turn the camera towards him he closes his eyes................



I have an aunt like that.  Never been able to take a pix of her with her eyes open.

Even years ago shooting film, I bought one of those 45° mirror contraptions that threaded onto a tele lens and shooting around the corner of a building........ I could NEVER get her eyes open!!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 10, 2013)

snowbear said:


> He is pretty.  I get dirty looks from Silver bell when she sees the camera.


Thanks! He definitely is a pretty boy lol I tell him all the time, hmmmm... perhaps that is why he tends to look aloof and bitter lmao!!


pgriz said:


> "yes I know I'm beautiful".  Closes eyes to relish the thought.
> 
> Now if you look at the look Charlie's cat was giving him, you'd understand that if he was any smaller, he would have been lunch long ago.  I see the same looks in the eyes of my feral cat when she is hunting, which is pretty much all the time.
> 
> Bear's looks are the ones I see when they are very self-satisfied.


Haha, omg yes! He def knows he's pretty and is a very satisfied kitty lol 


thunderkyss said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > I swear, the SECOND I turn the camera towards him he closes his eyes then peeks to see if I'm gone yet lol
> ...


lmao!!! Good one!!!


480sparky said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > I swear, the SECOND I turn the camera towards him he closes his eyes................
> ...



Lol I have a similar affliction, I don't close my eyes but I invariably end up looking like a goober!!

Bear is the keeper of food bowls around here, he makes sure there is food for everyone, including the dog! If there is an empty bowl or if the water bottle is down and we are left with just what is in the dish Bear is on the case!! He will mess with your stuff until you figure out what the latest indignity us humans have made him endure is.... or if he wants some catnip lol


----------



## deeky (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like me in a lot of photos if I'm not conscious about it.  I've become known as the photodrunk.  I can be stone sober, but as soon as a camera is pointed my way, my eyes go half shut and I look completely schnockered.




IMG_3127 by breckmiller, on Flickr

Seriously - it's a sickness.  We just can't help it.


----------

